
What's Driving Transit Ridership Declines? - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/commute/2017/02/whats-behind-declining-transit-ridership-nationwide/517701/
======
lkbm
> When Uber and Lyft left Austin, mass transit saw a very modest one percent
> bump in ridership, according to the transportation consultant Jarrett
> Walker.

To be fair, when Uber and Lyft left, people started using Arcade City, Ride
Austin, GetMe, and Fare.

